# Stopping bunny obsession



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So, Mr. Adolescence has strong predatory behavior towards our bunnies in the outdoor rabbit pen. I am sure he 'll kill them if he got the chance.
Do you guys think that an electric wire around the pen would teach him?
Of course he is under control on leash and has OK impulse control then but loose on the property he is a predator and runs around the pen, barking at them unitl they are inside their hutch.
No, he is not herding them inside. He stops barking because he can't see them.
Any tip on this?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've utterly given up on trying to prevent my pups from chasing bunnies and squirrels. I mean not utterly...I keep treats on walks with me and when they see a squirrel or a bunny and start to get riled up I give them a "leave it" command. They usually don't listen but on the rare occasion that they do, I treat...

I am not for electric wire fences but that's just my personal opinion. No harm in using one if you think it'll work for you. I don't think it'll teach him to not chase bunnies. It'll probably just teach him to stay away from the boundary and run and bark like crazy anyway...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When my pup was about 4.5 months old I took my sisters house rabbit in for a couple months. The GSD was really interested in it at first, trying to figure out how to break it out The rabbit was eventually able to run around with the dogs and cats with no problems, due to this involvement with a rabbit, she does not try to chase rabbits or squirrels. They can run right past her and she doesn't blink. I am lucky I don't have to worry about it, but I think it has to do with her being around one for a period of time when she was younger. The attached picture is the rabbits first day.....the rabbit didn't even flinch as all three dogs stared at it

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I teach "leave it" and the dog is NEVER allowed off-leash in an area where he can bother the rabbits or approach their pen until he is reliable. 
Every time he is able to bark at them, he is learning "hey, this is fun!!" and that makes it harder to stop him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

here is my boy Rayden with his bunny "pack"


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> here is my boy Rayden with his bunny "pack"


 That is SO sweet and cute. Scarlett met her first pet snake the other day and her first instinct was to put it in her mouth. ;P She would be SO untrustworthy around a bunny. We have a couple that visit our yard who torment her and let her get within inches of them before they bolt. I think if she ever caught one it would be lights out for the bunny.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, Rayden used to love to snack on wild bunnies. Now he is too old to catch them. But he knows the difference between "pets" and "not pets"
The only pet he was never able to accept was my rat, Rizzo. He settled for pretending that she didn't exist.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> here is my boy Rayden with his bunny "pack"


What an awesome picture!  Thank you for sharing this! Mad my day


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

If your dog is more than six months old, try this. Http://www.loucastle.com/crittering It's always worked for me.


----------

